# Aurora Tjet replacement parts from Johnny Lighting?



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I need some parts for a Aurora Thunderjet Dodge Charger (chrome, windows). Is Johnny Lighting or some other brand a near exact replica where I can buy it as a parts car? If this is an old topic just point me in the right direction. Thanks! Tom


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Road Race Replicas

http://www.roadracereplicas.com/


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Thanks*

I've ordered RRR from them but really like www.homodels.com. I've ordered quite a bit from HO models as well. 

I was just trying to see if any of the newer clones were exact fit because it would be a heck of alot cheaper to dissect a JL than buy all new aftermarket parts.


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

*chargers*

the johnny lightning charger parts really dont fit very well with original aurora chargers,rear bumper is the only part that will work.
regards, greg


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The JL/AW chassis and gear plate are not the same size as original Aurora parts. The JL/AW magnets are much stronger and can be used with a litte sanding (they're slightly bigger than Aurora parts). The JL/AW armature (also pretty hot compared to NOS), brushes, pickup shoes and pickup springs can all be used. The JL/AW axles, wheels and tires can be sued but are inferior to NOS Aurora parts IMHO. Several sellers have separate JL/AW parts listed. A couple of good sources are listed below - it's not an all inclusive list by any means.

http://www.budshocars.com/

http://www.jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/slot_cars.htm

I have bought some NOS Aurora chassis, gear plates, and gears and taken parts from JL/AW running chassis or complete cars that I have been able to get at low prices to produce a hybrid TJet with better than NOS AFX performance. Having the NOS chassis and gear plate helps with fit issues on some Aurora and repop Aurora bodies as well as gives me a generally better aligned chassis. These mostly have NOS Aurora or after market wheels and tires. Mostly.


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

http://virtualgarage.net/Automobilia/Miniatures/SlotCars/Tips/TJetInterchange.jhtml


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i've used lots of JL Mustang body parts on Aurora Mustangs, and JL Firebird parts on Aurora Firebirds. Even used the Firebird windows on Aurora Camaros, I think. That said, none of the stuff fit perfectly... it had to be trimmed and coaxed to fit...

if I ever found an Aurora Charger that needed bumpers or glass, I'd sure cut up one of my JLs to see if they fit...

--rick


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

*JL Brushes versus Aurora/Wizzard/Thunder*



resinmonger said:


> The JL/AW chassis and gear plate are not the same size as original Aurora parts. The JL/AW magnets are much stronger and can be used with a litte sanding (they're slightly bigger than Aurora parts). The JL/AW armature (also pretty hot compared to NOS), brushes, pickup shoes and pickup springs can all be used. The JL/AW axles, wheels and tires can be sued but are inferior to NOS Aurora parts IMHO. Several sellers have separate JL/AW parts listed. A couple of good sources are listed below - it's not an all inclusive list by any means.QUOTE]
> 
> Anyone ever compare JL beveled brushes with the big name brushes from Wizzard and Thunderbrushes? Can JL brushes be used in FRAY racing?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Anyone ever compare JL beveled brushes with the big name brushes from Wizzard and Thunderbrushes? Can JL brushes be used in FRAY racing?


Last I heard, slotted and domed brushes were not allowed in "FRAY" racing. Best to check with your local club because "FRAY" is a single once a year race and there are tons of people racing modded TJets every weekend and the rules vary.

Of the ones you mentioned I've found the Wizzard brushes to give a little better performance due to their higher copper content versus the JBs. But they are both excellent products and I regularly use both.


----------

